# Help!! How do I sex my scorpion? (Urodacus manicatus)



## funk (Apr 2, 2007)

I only just purchased my first scorpion (Urodacus manicatus) a few weeks ago and want to learn how to sex him/her.

What kind of things do I look for? etc etc. 

I have many other questions but one at a time eh so I can take it all in .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## funk (Apr 3, 2007)

Bump ...


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

Most people here are not too familar with aussie scorps. It would be best to PM Mark Newton here on the boards or I'm sure if you wait a bit he'll see this post and and reply. 


Cheers.


----------



## funk (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheers ryan, and yeah I noticed when I browsed the boards that aussie scorps were unfamiliar to many people.. scorps in general (details about them etc,) are still abit unfamiliar to me but in time from browsing this site im sure I will learn.

I will pm Mark Newton tonight, thanks again.


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 4, 2007)

You need to look under the scorpion at the operculum. If it is split then its a male, if it is fused then it is a female. If your scorpion is a juvenile it could be anyones guess. Males also have tiny finger-like projections called genital papillae, have a look for those too.

Males also have longer pectines than females. The image below is that of a female _U yaschenkoi_, I've doctered one image to show the differences.


----------



## funk (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome, thanks alot man.


Do you have any links or anything to some information on the species that could help me take good care of my scorp, like what to do and what not to do etc?


----------



## Mark Newton (Apr 4, 2007)

funk said:


> Awesome, thanks alot man.
> 
> 
> Do you have any links or anything to some information on the species that could help me take good care of my scorp, like what to do and what not to do etc?



Follow my advice for _U yaschenkoi _and you'll be fine..

http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/features/keeping.html


----------

